# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Σειρήνα συναγερμού

## mikemtb

Χαρίζονται 2 σειρήνες μη λειτουργικές.
Λογικά επισκευαζονται εύκολα απλά δεν έχω χρόνο να ασχοληθώ.
Η μία είναι σε άριστη εμφανησικακη κατάσταση και η δεύτερη σε μέτρια.
Παραλαβή μονο από το χώρο μου.


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

Up

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## RAFAHL

φιλε ενδιαφερομαι ... υπαρχουν ακομα ?

----------


## mikemtb

> φιλε ενδιαφερομαι ... υπαρχουν ακομα ?



Ναι υπάρχουν.


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## RAFAHL

ενδιαφερομαι για την σειρηνα φιλε μου ... στειλε μου πμ να το κανονισουμε !

----------


## mikemtb

> ενδιαφερομαι για την σειρηνα φιλε μου ... στειλε μου πμ να το κανονισουμε !



Έστειλα φίλε μου πμ με την διεύθυνση μου να έρθεις να την πάρεις 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

